# Patience in different MBTI types



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

I was thinking about this a little realized that I don't know enough about the ins and outs of each type to really say.



I don't think there are patient types or impatient types....every type has patient people and impatient people. Patience is something that I believe can be learned and controlled.


However, it seems to me that if nothing else, different types may be more patient or impatient about certain things.


For example, let's say we look at J vs. P types. 

A Perceiver may get very impatient if they're forced to focus on one particular thing for too long (especially an SP type). Their Se or Ne may push them to want to move on to another topic, so they may lose patience with a situation of having to do the same thing over and over again.


However, Judgers are often viewed as "more uptight", so in some ways they're also more likely to lose patience. They may get angry more easily if things aren't locked down and in place. I've also noticed that Fe and Te both tend to want to make a lot of decisions efficiently, so Js might get impatient if they feel like things aren't getting done.





So I'm curious if anyone tends to find other types to be impatient, or if they find their own type to be impatient. Does anyone actually think some types are more patient than others? Or do you think you can find areas where you or the other person is more impatient, but other areas where the opposite is true?


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if any overall types are more impatient than another, but think that impatience in this general sense may be more tied to one's extraverted side. An ENTJ I know describes herself as an impatient person, but it usually only shows up if some outside force is slowing her down from getting to a concrete, specific goal. I've only recently realized that I'm kind of impatient too, just not as much in that sense. My impatience is more like if I can't pretty quickly detect "potential" in a situation, I wander off and involve myself in something else. So pretty much like you said, but it's worth pointing out that it's a Te vs Ne sort of impatience, not Ni vs Ti. So it might be that E types of any sort are a bit more inclined to impatience.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

As an ENTP, I'm very fickle in any sort of intellectual pursuit and I tend to lose interest after a while. Forcing me to get back into my lost interest will make me not only impatient, but quite confrontational and agitated, especially when pushed to finish a task related.
However, when I'm deeply interested in any kind of activity, my patience knows no ends. I can sit there for hours redoing errors and the like without a single trace of boredom.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

I would say that I'm an impatient person. But then again, it depends. Sometimes I get antsy in a short line, but other times, I'm happy standing in a long, snaking queue. Usually, I'm more patient if the thing I'm waiting for is something that I want or like. Maybe I feel that they are 'rewards' to be earned.


----------



## airship_nebula (Jun 6, 2011)

well, for me it depends. if i have to sit around and do practically nothing, then i'll get a bit jittery. it's like when your parents or your friends drag you to a gathering where you literally don't know anyone and you're stuck sitting around and eating all the food. i'm too awkward and i don't like socializing so I would want to be there out in a jiffy.

but if it's in a situation like school, i just don't pay attention to the time as much as i hate the class. like everyone else, it goes faster if you don't keep checking the time. i do feel impatient when there's something i need to do and i'll have to wait until lunch or something.

most of the time, i just keep my patience by staying in my mind and daydreaming and shutting reality out. i feel that always works. sometimes when i "come back" i don't really have the feel of how much time has passed xD


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I have little patience, though, it may have more to do with my enneagram than my being an ENFP. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

teddy564339 said:


> I was thinking about this a little realized that I don't know enough about the ins and outs of each type to really say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, good point. If you take away a perceivers options they may get impatient. If you take away a judgers structure they may get impatient. So I guess the best way to remain patient is to be 50% perceiving and 50% judging. That way you will never get pissed. Or always get pissed. The question is which one? *Ponders*


----------



## epicenter (Jan 8, 2014)

donkeybals said:


> Hmm, good point. If you take away a perceivers options they may get impatient. If you take away a judgers structure they may get impatient. So I guess the best way to remain patient is to be 50% perceiving and 50% judging. That way you will never get pissed. Or always get pissed. The question is which one? *Ponders*


I am 50/50 on the j/p scale. It looks like this:
patiently waiting...patiently waiting...patiently waiti-where the heck are they? It is really unpredictable and I don't know whether I will struggle with patience that day or not and no one else knows either:happy:


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

epicenter said:


> I am 50/50 on the j/p scale. It looks like this:
> patiently waiting...patiently waiting...patiently waiti-where the heck are they? It is really unpredictable and I don't know whether I will struggle with patience that day or not and no one else knows either:happy:


Hmm. Are you waiting on your mustard seeds to grow into mustard plants? One day they will grow high and mighty, one day. JK


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

(INFJ) I tend to get impatient if people in charge aren't competent. I don't ever want to be in charge - I'm happiest when I'm given a task and left alone to complete it - but I'm impatient enough that I'll occasionally shoulder responsibility to make sure something gets done right.

As far as personal relationships - I tend to be quite patient with people.Teaching high schoolers tends to have that effect lol. But once I hit a certain point, its like a switch gets tripped, and all bets are off. I'm literally just done with that person.

I rarely feel impatient in regard to time. I'll just play around in my head, and that passes the time quite enjoyably.


----------



## TheDerpMerp23 (Jul 28, 2015)

@empress Appleia Cattius XII Well wait a minute, right under your name it says you're an INFP.


----------



## TheDerpMerp23 (Jul 28, 2015)

@empress Appleia Cattius XII Well, wait a minute. Right under your username it says you're an INFP. So which one are you?


----------

